# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Cần Giúp Đỡ

## cậu út

mình mới làm đô tân cổ điển giờ thiếu mất mấy cái yếm bàn ghế. ae trong forum có ai có mẫu cho mình xin với

----------


## Mạch Việt

Theo mình mấy cái đồ tân cổ điển này, bạn làm 1 cái thẻ visa, rồi lên ebay mua, giá rẻ mà mấy th Tây nó vẽ chuẩn lắm.

----------

